# Pourquoi un Hackintosh ?



## Anthony (15 Août 2010)

On entend souvent dire qu'il manque une ou plusieurs machines à la gamme Apple : une mini-tour entre l'iMac et le Mac Pro, un vrai netbook, etc., et la solution est bien souvent le Hackintosh.

Et vous, pourquoi avez-vous assemblé votre Hackintosh ? Est-ce votre premier 'Mac', venez-vous du monde PC, êtes-vous un vieux de la vieille d'Apple ?

_PS : encore une fois, prière de ne pas rentrer dans des débats sans fin sur la légalité du Hackintosh. Je suis en train de préparer un gros fil de forum à ce sujet à l'aide de juristes._


----------



## oniiychan (15 Août 2010)

Pour ma part c'est simple - Je suis sur Mac depuis environ 15 ans, j'ai du voir passer un petit peu de tout, et ne suis pas près de m'en défaire....

Au demeurant, la politique des prix fixée par Apple, souvent au détriment des performances commence à sérieusement m'écoeurer !
Attention hein, je parle de perf, qui, en toute logique devrait coller à la réalité du marché 

M'enfin, sortie des nouveaux Mac PRO, et hop, l'ancienne gamme prend entre 100 et 400 roros dans les quenottes... On se fout de qui là ???? 

Bref bref, à l'heure actuelle, j'ai les moyens de m'acheter un Mac PRO - D'un autre côté, me faire pigeonner me laisserai comme un goût pas beau qui pique les n'yeux et le porte-monnaie - J'ai donc récemment opté pour l'assemblage d'un hackintosh... D'abord par curiosité, pour ensuite me rendre compte que je pouvais me retrouver avec une machine très performante ET très stable pour environ 550/650&#8364;, en comptant l'achat de Snow Leopard.

Je ne me vois pas "contre-swittcher", loin de moi cette idée, j'aime trop Apple :love:
Si effectivement môsieur Jobs et ses troupes, finissent par nous annoncer un de ces jours un compromis dans le style de cette mini-tour dont on parle tant, JE BALANCE MON HACKINTOSH A LA POUBELLE. 

Bon, en même temps, encore une arlésienne cette mini-tour, SNIFFF....


----------



## polaroid62 (24 Août 2010)

C'était par défi mon 1er hackintosh et pour avoir une tour puissante , mon premier mac est un Imac de 2008 (je réalisais enfin un rêve de gosse : posséder un mac, bon j'avais déja testé panther avec PearC mais bon...) mais un temps séduit par cette idée pour un portable ,l'idée finalement me rebute et je pense qu'un `Macbook pro 13" me conviendra il n'a peut etre qu'un venerable core2duo mais ça ira , je vais le booster avec un disque dur d'1TO je pense. Bref on verra.


----------



## naas (25 Août 2010)

benh moi je n'y suis pas encore arrivé, mais ne désespere pas d'y parvenir.
pourquoi un hackintosh ?
parce qu'une copine en avait marre de son eeepc qui ramait, je lui ai proposé de le passer sous macosX.
elle connait déjà le mac et a accepté.
Donc c'est les lenteurs de XP associées à une config trop juste pour Xp qui l'a conduit à accepter.
l'eepc lui ayant couté 300 euros, je n'ai pas d'équivalent dans la gamme apple, sauf un ipad


----------



## bertrandGrenoble (25 Août 2010)

Bonjour 

J'apporte mon modeste témoignage et aussi un petit exercice de prospective sur le sujet "Hackintosh".

Je suis passionné par Apple depuis toujours. Dès mon premier salaire j'ai acheté un Classic II (qui doit fonctionner encore, d'ailleurs !).

J'ai un iMac, un MacBook et un Mac Mini pour mes enfants.

En tant que consommateur, la stratégie d'Apple ne me satisfait pas aujourd'hui. Je souhaiterais avoir une Tour (facile à maintenir et à upgrader) mais les 2200 euros du Mac Pro me semblent disproportionnés.
C'est pourquoi j'ai l'intention d'essayer de faire un hackintosh. Je n'ai jamais assemblé de PC de ma vie. C'est aussi un défi de bidouilleur curieux. 


Bien que j'admire Steve Jobs en tant que manager, à partir du moment où il a choisi les processeurs Intel, il était couru d'avance que les hackintosh allaient apparaître. La situation d'Apple est intenable car le monde a changé. Les consommateurs ne sont plus des moutons.

La situation est la suivante :

1- Soit Apple accepte et autorise les hackintosh en commercialisant (bien plus cher que 29 euros! ) les prochaines versions de Mac OS. Cela permettrait aux consommateurs de pouvoir choisir entre un Mac (donc la tranquillité) et un hackintosh (en sachant qu'il faut mettre les mains dans le cambouis!). Cela permettrait d'exploser la part de marché de Mac OS X. C'est le risque n°1 qui donne des cauchemars à Microsoft.

2- Soit Apple continue à faire l'autiste. Vouloir mettre des freins dans l'OS à l'installation sur un PC est une course perdue d'avance. Le monde a changé.  Linux, FreeBSD et consorts ont montré qu'une intelligence distribuée est aussi efficace (sinon plus!) qu'une intelligence unique. Les hackintosh continueront à se multiplier et finiront un jour par cannibaliser les ventes de Macs. Un de mes amis infographistes m'a "avoué" qu'il travaillait dans son entreprise sur un hackintosh depuis un an et qu'il ne le regrettait pas. Cet exemple n'est pas isolé. Ne nous voilons pas la face.

3- Soit Apple décide d'abandonner la plateforme Intel. C'est possible, elle a les moyens financiers de le faire. Mais le prix à payer en terme de marketing sera énorme. Avec les questions qui se posent pour l'intéropérabilité, les développements, etc. 

4- Soit Apple abandonne le marché des ordinateurs. Elle peut le faire. On a bien vu dans l'Histoire un fabricant de bottes en caoutchouc changer de métier pour arriver plusieurs années plus tard à être N°1 mondial des téléphones mobiles&#8230; 


Bonne journée et profitez de la vie ! 


Bertrand


----------



## iMacounet (25 Août 2010)

bertrandGrenoble a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'apporte mon modeste témoignage et aussi un petit exercice de prospective sur le sujet "Hackintosh".
> 
> ...



1- et 2- sont justes, mais 3- me convient moyennement et 4- est absurde.

Apple, abandonner la plateforme Intel ? Faudra qu'ils developpent leur puce A4 pour qu'elle soit beaucoup plus véloce, ou retourner chez IBM, comme dans le temps ... 

Apple, abandonner le marché des ordinateurs ? Steve Jobs, n'est pas fou, il sait parfaitement que même si ses ordinateurs sont chers ils seront toujours achetés !


----------



## Le docteur (25 Août 2010)

Avec le (1)
Apple se fera une réputation de système pourri parce qu'il y aura trop de machines bas de gamme à gérer et, à la limite elle devra mettre des développeurs sur un secteur qui l'enverra dans le mur. C'est suicidaire. Personnellement, je suis contre, ça contribuera à faire descendre la qualité des ordis de la marque, à mon avis.

Avec le (2)
C'est complètement faux. Apple a largement prouvé face à Linux et à Windows qu'il valait mieux maîtriser au maximum les bidouillages des développeurs tiers. Que des personnages se permettent de faire en grand nombre ce qu'Adobe ou Microsoft se permettent (raccourcis clavier "maisons" et intouchables, désinstallations hasardeuses parce qu'installation "sale", etc) et Mac OS ressemblera bien vite à Windows. Les meilleures choses qu'on fait les développeurs linux, ils les ont faites en se donnant des règles communes (la mise à jour sous Debian ou Ubuntu). Le "à plusieurs, c'est tellement meilleur" ne marche pas aussi bien que veulent le croire certains en informatique (maintenant, pour le reste je vous laisse juge du nombre qui vous convient  )

Avec le (3)
Abandonner Intel pour ? Si c'est pour se donner une excuse pour ne pas "ouvrir" OSX, c'est une excuse, et une excuse n'est pas une raison. Par contre, si ce n'est que ça me casserait grave les noix de refaire ma logithèque, j'aimerais bien qu'Apple sorte du super ARM et dégage Intel qui fait du processeur "sale" aussi. Pas mal de techniciens n'ont pas pardonné à Apple l'abandon de la plate-forme PPC. Ca froisse gravement leur sens de l'esthétique.

Avec le (4)
Voui : elle pourrait faire des iBurgers ...:mouais: mais avec un végétarien à sa tête on a peut-être une chance que ce soit des iBurgers végétaux 
Ca me ferait plaisir, mais s'il faut faire sauter les Mac pour ça, tant pis, je continuerai à ne pas aller dans les fast-food...


----------



## naas (25 Août 2010)

non rien


----------



## oniiychan (25 Août 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Avec le (1)
> Apple se fera une réputation de système pourri parce qu'il y aura trop de machines bas de gamme à gérer et, à la limite elle devra mettre des développeurs sur un secteur qui l'enverra dans le mur. C'est suicidaire. Personnellement, je suis contre, ça contribuera à faire descendre la qualité des ordis de la marque, à mon avis.



Pas nécessairement, l'un des avantages de Mac OS est que celui-ci tourne admirablement bien sur une très large part des "non-mac".
Lors de mon premier test (sur un C2D Quad-Core), Mac OS démarrait plus vite que Win 7, se révélait plus stable et consommait nettement moins de ressource que ce dernier
Concernant la qualité de ses ordi - Il ne faut pas non plus se voiler la face, celle-ci 
décline au fil des ans... Disons du moins que Apple, pour des raisons que j'aimerai franchement connaitre, prend systématiquement un retard colossal sur les évolutions matérielles du monde informatique.
Et lorsque celle-ci ce rattrape plus ou moins, c'est pour nous proposer des machines dont les prix ne sont absolument plus justifiables




> Avec le (2)
> C'est complètement faux. Apple a largement prouvé face à Linux et à Windows qu'il valait mieux maîtriser au maximum les bidouillages des développeurs tiers. Que des personnages se permettent de faire en grand nombre ce qu'Adobe ou Microsoft se permettent (raccourcis clavier "maisons" et intouchables, désinstallations hasardeuses parce qu'installation "sale", etc) et Mac OS ressemblera bien vite à Windows. Les meilleures choses qu'on fait les développeurs linux, ils les ont faites en se donnant des règles communes (la mise à jour sous Debian ou Ubuntu). Le "à plusieurs, c'est tellement meilleur" ne marche pas aussi bien que veulent le croire certains en informatique (maintenant, pour le reste je vous laisse juge du nombre qui vous convient  )


Mvoui bon 
Le fait est que BertrandGrenoble n'a pas tout à fait tort




> Avec le (3)
> Abandonner Intel pour ? Si c'est pour se donner une excuse pour ne pas "ouvrir" OSX, c'est une excuse, et une excuse n'est pas une raison. Par contre, si ce n'est que ça me casserait grave les noix de refaire ma logithèque, j'aimerais bien qu'Apple sorte du super ARM et dégage Intel qui fait du processeur "sale" aussi. Pas mal de techniciens n'ont pas pardonné à Apple l'abandon de la plate-forme PPC. Ca froisse gravement leur sens de l'esthétique.


J'ai adoré l'époque du PPC, certes...
Mais abandonner Intel ? Plus de possibilité de faire tourner autre chose que Mac OS donc ?
On se retrouverait alors avec des utilisateurs forcés de bidouiller leur Mac pour pouvoir installer Windows, par simple envie ou par nécessité  :rateau:
*
"Rhôôô mais c'est un bô hackindows que tu as là "*



> Avec le (4)
> Voui : elle pourrait faire des iBurgers ...:mouais: mais avec un végétarien à sa tête on a peut-être une chance que ce soit des iBurgers végétaux
> Ca me ferait plaisir, mais s'il faut faire sauter les Mac pour ça, tant pis, je continuerai à ne pas aller dans les fast-food...


Moua je veux bien, mais seulement si le iBurger est en USB 3 :love:


----------



## naas (25 Août 2010)

C'est pas un débat ici, relisez le premier post :sleep:


----------



## oniiychan (25 Août 2010)

Anthony a dit:


> _PS : encore une fois, prière de ne pas rentrer dans des débats sans fin sur la légalité du Hackintosh. Je suis en train de préparer un gros fil de forum à ce sujet à l'aide de juristes._





naas a dit:


> C'est pas un débat ici, relisez le premier post :sleep:



Anthony demande de ne pas lancer *de débat sur la légalité ou non* de ce genre de machine/méthode.... 
Là en l'occurrence, nous nous contentons de développer  l'utilité ou la pertinence de telles 
installations. 
M'enfin tu n'as pas tout à fait tord, j'arrête m'sieur


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Août 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Pas mal de techniciens n'ont pas pardonné à Apple l'abandon de la plate-forme PPC.



Ceci m'amène à poser une question en forme de parenthèse car j'ai conscience que cela n'a pas franchement de rapport avec le sujet : ce pourrait-il qu'Apple revienne au Système PPC grâce à l'achat du fameux LiquidMetal ?


----------



## oniiychan (25 Août 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ceci m'amène à poser une question en forme de parenthèse car j'ai conscience que cela n'a pas franchement de rapport avec le sujet : ce pourrait-il qu'Apple revienne au Système PPC grâce à l'achat du fameux LiquidMetal ?



J'avoue ne pas comprendre, quel serait le rapport direct ?


----------



## gillyns (28 Août 2010)

J'ai eu des Mac depuis ma plus petite enfance, j'adore Apple
Je voulais une machine évolutive (Mac Pro), mais avec un besoin de core 2 duo voire core i5 (iMac) tout en restant dans un budget fixe d'entre 1000&#8364; et 1500&#8364; (iMac).
J'ai donc acheté un iMac mais j'ai vite voulu changer la carte graphique et là pas moyen, je me suis rendu compte que j'avais BESOIN d'une machine évolutive.
J'ai découvert l'univers du hackintosh et je me suis décidé à vendre mon iMac pour avoir une machine (prix de l'iMac vendu + de l'argent de ma poche) plus puissante et évolutive.
Je voulais garder le design Apple, donc j'ai pris une coque de PowerMac G5 et fait mon hackintosh dedans.
Faire un hackintosh était aussi pour moi un défit que je voulait surmonter, par principe : je voulait me prouver à moi-même que je pouvais TOUT faire.
J'ai aujourd'hui dépensé presque 1500&#8364; dans mon hackintosh et j'en suis ravis. Je suis sur un système avec Core i7 930 + ATI HD 5870 + 4go de RAM donc largement supérieur à mon iMac pour environ le même prix (un petit peu plus) et évolutif, en gardant le design Apple.

La seule chose qui me différencie d'un vrai Mac Pro, c'est le SAV Apple : ici le SAV c'est moi-même.

dernier point sur le design : j'ai la isight firewire qui donne la touche finale (avec clavier + souris Apple), je n'ai pas l'écran Apple (dommage) a cause du prix et de la dalle de verre qui a un reflet trop grand (à mon gout)


----------



## quetzal (28 Août 2010)

Tout à fait d'accord avec @bertrandGrenoble
Comme Apple n'abandonnera sans doute pas Intel, j'ai du mal, comme d'autres, à voir vers où elle ira dans 3-4 ans concernant le marché des ordinateurs.

Mais revenons au sujet. Merci Anthony de l'avoir posé. Faute d'une tour, ou tout simplement d'un MacMini évolutif, la solution du Hackintosh semble logique et attirante. Une question principale se pose à mon avis : comment assurer les mises à jour sur une telle machine ? Quelles sont les configurations qui ne posent pas ou peu de problèmes de ce point de vue ?


----------



## iMacounet (28 Août 2010)

Pour moi, un hackintosh c'est la découverte de Mac OS X sans acheter un Mac, c'est le "test" avant l'achat.


----------



## oniiychan (28 Août 2010)

quetzal a dit:


> Une question principale se pose à mon avis : comment assurer les mises à jour sur une telle machine ? Quelles sont les configurations qui ne posent pas ou peu de problèmes de ce point de vue ?



Avec une installation propre, les MAJ ne posent pas le moindre problème - Pour ma part, je n'en ai jamais eu.
En ce qui concerne les configurations, tu peux trouver certains sites dressant la liste du matériel "hautement compatible"... Bien évidement on ne peut pas en donner la liste ici :rateau:

Le seul truc que je peux dire, est qu'il faut éviter les "machines constructeurs"


----------



## quetzal (28 Août 2010)

@oniiychan Merci. Pour ma part, j'envisagerai une tour plutôt qu'un netbook. 
A voir plus tard, car je vais encore donner une dernière chance à Apple pour mon prochain ordinateur, avant d'être ruiné.


----------



## oniiychan (28 Août 2010)

quetzal a dit:


> @oniiychan Merci. Pour ma part, j'envisagerai une tour plutôt qu'un netbook.
> A voir plus tard, car je vais encore donner une dernière chance à Apple pour mon prochain ordinateur, avant d'être ruiné.



De toute façon, je ne parle que de tour - J'ai vu Mac OS tourner sur des portables et bon bof.... Parait que c'est un enfer au niveau stabilité :rateau:
D'un autre côté, je ne laisse pas tomber les Mac, j'en ai encore acheté deux il y a peu de temps. Un MBP pour ma chère et tendre et un Mac-Mini comme média-center.
Après pour le besoin de "puissance", hors de question à l'heure actuelle d'investir dans le Imac haut de gamme (n'atteignant même pas ma config en hack)... Bref investir dans une machine hors de prix, non évolutive, ça c'est fini.
Mais, jamais je n'échangerai mon MBP contre un portable en hack, même si celui-ci est 4 fois plus puissant.


----------



## gillyns (28 Août 2010)

Va voir du coté de insanelymac pour toute les compatibilités.

J'ai l'expérence de 2 hackintosh, donc 2 cartes mère différentes : la Gigabyte ga-g31m-es2l (exactement pareil que la ga-g41m-es2l, c'est juste la "version 2010", rien ne change) et la Asus P6T SE.

La gigabyte a un socket 775, la Asus a un socket 1366.

La gigabyte ne pose aucun problème pour Mac OS X, très facile à installer.
En revanche sur la Asus, Mac OS X est très difficile à installer, j'ai désespéré à faire l'installation, mais au final j'y suis arrivé.


----------



## Ronchon68 (28 Août 2010)

Hello alors moi je suis a mon 2eme Hackintosh le 1er sur un DV5 1123EF de chez hp, mais pas compatible a 100% (cause Wifi) donc pas pratique et me déplacent beaucoup avec mon pc pour divers dépannage j'ai investi dans un Asus EeePc 1005ha transformé en EeeMac une gamme qui d'ailleurs manque énormément a Apple je trouve, donc celui si a été amélioré passage a 2G de RAM et Carte wifi changé par une broadcom apple pour une compatibilité a 100%, il est stable il tourne sur iDeneb 10.5.5 pour l'instant passage a SL bientôt. 

C'est mon 1er mac (façon de parlé) donc j'apprivoise la machine, avant de passé a SL je suis d'ailleurs époustouflé de voir comment elle tourne d'une fluidité déconcertante j'ai testé contre un iMac A2024 je suis plus rapide d'environs 5sec pas énorme mais bon sa fait plaisir.


Bonne Soirée a vous


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2010)

Ton EeePC est plus rapide qu'un iMac 2024 ?
Mouai, au vu de la différence d'âge et de caractéristiques techniques, ça n'est pas une référence. Et tu les gagnes où les 5 secondes ? :sleep:

Je t'en conjure, fais un effort pour ton écriture&#8230;


----------



## nurbo (1 Septembre 2010)

Je suis un petit nouveau dans l'univers Mac. A 34 ans, après 20 ans dans le monde PC, j'ai switché pour mon utilisation perso. Je continue à bosser sur Windows 10h/jour au boulot.

J'ai acheté un MacBook 2008 il y a 6 mois qui me donne entière satisfaction pour ce que j'en fais (essentiellement du développement). J'envisage à présent (qd les finances le permettront) l'achat d'un iMac 27 pour moi, et un MacBook air pour ma femme. Tout ça sans doute d'occasion (les prix Apple, on a beau aimer, ça pique un peu qd même)

Néanmoins, ma femme ayant besoin tout de suite d'un ordi pas trop puissant pour aller sur le net et faire de la bureautique, et portable. J'ai recyclé un eeePC 901 en Hackintosh, avec un écran externe en bureau étendu et clavier/souris ça lui fait un poste de travail très silencieux et aux performances convenables. En déplacement c'est super léger, la batterie tient 8h.

Ca marche plutôt bien, à part quelques très rares plantages, elle est contente. L'idée de base était un truc facile à utiliser, silencieux, et le moins cher possible (j'avais déjà le netbook depuis un an). Pour du pas cher c'est du pas cher, ça m'a couté... zéro.

Ce n'est qu'une situation transitoire, le macbook air est prévu d'ici quelques mois. Pas tant par soucis de légalité que par confort. Parce que tout de même, la stabilité du système n'est pas parfaite. Le wi-fi fonctionne par un programme externe, pas par airport. Des fois, la mise en veille plante l'ordi. Le mapping du clavier est perfectible. Les touches de fonction (luminosité, wifi, etc) ne fonctionnent pas toutes. Bref, tout ça fleure tout de même bon le bricolage.

Je ne regrette donc pas d'avoir franchi le pas, mais ça reste tout de même de la bidouille, et par là même on perd un aspect important de l'écosystème Apple: "tu allumes, ça fonctionne, te pose pas de question".


----------



## fpoil (1 Septembre 2010)

C'est simple: j'avais besoin d'une petite machine portable. 

Pas envie de dépenser 900 roros pour un macbook trop puissant et trop grand et gros pour moi (les ai dépensé pour ma femme avec un unibody).

Depuis la disparition des ibooks et powerbooks, j'étais orphelin d'un 12" tournant sous osx, mon écosystème naturel (4 macs à la maison), donc va pour un asus 1201nl (pas besoin du double atom du 1201n) en remplacement d'un medion akoya 10" à la définition trop petite à la longue, 1,4 kg, écran 1366*768, trackpad un peu petit (les nouveaux asus ont trackpad plus large).

10.6.3 installé, carte wifi remplacée par une dell compatible airport, petit raffinement avec un ssd intel postville de 80go.

Tout est géré même le sleep qui fut dur à obtenir, des Kp de temps en temps.

Et doubleboot avec un ubuntu netbook edition 10.04 via chameleon. Bon le double boot m'a donné du fil à retordre mais j'y suis arrivé.

utilisation : 50/50 osx/ubuntu... 

M'a beaucoup servi, un peu moins maintenant que l'on m'a offert un ipad, mais reste ma machine de prod pour du dev web léger, openoffice, un peu de bidouille sur mon atv, etc...


----------



## Dark Phantom (1 Septembre 2010)

Pour ma part, je pense que le hackintosh se justifie pour les netbooks, vu que ce format n'existe pas chez apple, et je serais le premier à en acheter un, même s'il est plus cher que la concurrence (c'est toujours plus cher chez apple), donc disons un netbook à 500 euros apple, je prends. 
Et je pense que le hackintosh se justifie pour les tours. Là aussi, il manque un intermédiaire entre le mac mini et le macpro. Il manque en fait d'une tour avec des composants desktop, moins puissant que le macpro et plus puissant (composants desktop) que le mac mini même si celui-ci est très bien. 
En fait, on a l'impression que la politique d'apple refuse beaucoup l'expansionnisme commercial normal au profit d'un "style apple", d'un monde apple différent du monde des pc. Voilà pourquoi je ne pense pas qu'apple va vendre des licenses mac os X à mettre sur n'importe quelle machine. S'il le faisait, il paraît évident que la part de marché avec windows serait très rapidemment du 50-50, pour peut être l'emporter. Mais il y aurait aussi de fortes chances pour que la marque apple perde beaucoup de part de marché, tandis qu'en continuant comme elle a toujours fait, elle avance lentement mais sûrement et grignote petit à petit des parts.


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Pour ma part, je pense que le hackintosh se justifie pour les netbooks, vu que ce format n'existe pas chez apple, et je serais le premier à en acheter un, même s'il est plus cher que la concurrence (c'est toujours plus cher chez apple), donc disons un netbook à 500 euros Apple, je prends.



Ils ont appelé ça iPad 
Bon, OK c'est bien mieux qu'un netbook, j'avoue.


----------



## Dark Phantom (1 Septembre 2010)

Eh non c est beaucoup moins bien ( encore)... Peut être la deuxième ou troisième génération sera mieux: celle avec la webcam, le port sd card et des applications dignes de ce nom. Mais l iPhone géant, non

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h24 ----------

Ce gadget pour bobo n est pas encore convaincant


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2010)

Ahaha, c'est moins bien. Tu rigoles je pense ! 

Un port SD sur un iPad ? Tu as des adaptateurs qui existent...
La webcam ? Tu fais beaucoup de vidéos conférence ? 

Des applications dignes de ce nom ? Les développeurs apprécieront je suis certain !
C'est pas très argumenté tout ça&#8230; :confuses:

Gartner, la JP Morgan, HSBC sont de vrais bobos ayant besoin de gadgets, c'est vrai&#8230;


----------



## naas (1 Septembre 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ahaha, c'est moins bien. Tu rigoles je pense !
> La webcam ? Tu fais beaucoup de vidéos conférence ?


benh sans webcam non pas trop


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> benh sans webcam non pas trop



Mouarf dans la tête ! 
Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais j'ai une session FaceTime là !


----------



## Dark Phantom (1 Septembre 2010)

Au lieu de te moquer, tu ferais mieux de réfléchir et de te dire que certainement l'ipad 2G aura une webcam...


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2010)

Oui, l'iPad V2 en aura vraisemblablement une.
Ça changera pas drastiquement les choses.

Réfléchis et n'insulte pas le boulot des développeurs. Si déjà&#8230;


----------



## Dark Phantom (1 Septembre 2010)

Je n'ai insulté personne. 
J'ai juste dit que je comprenais très bien le hackintosh sur eeepc, vu que c'est ce qu'il manque à Apple. Après, libre à toi de croire que l'Ipad est un netbook. Pour moi, non.


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Je n'ai insulté personne.
> J'ai juste dit que je comprenais très bien le hackintosh sur eeepc, vu que c'est ce qu'il manque à Apple. Après, libre à toi de croire que l'Ipad est un netbook. Pour moi, non.



"Des apps dignes de ce nom". Merci pour eux.

Et je te rassure, je ne crois pas ça. L'iPad étant bien mieux ! D'ailleurs j'y retourne ! 
J'espère qu'Apple fera un exemple européen à la Psystar !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> J'espère qu'Apple fera un exemple européen à la Psystar !



Le problème c'est que même au niveau juridique sa coince ... 

La licence d'APPLE peut être je dis bien peut être, jugé illégal en Europe, mais pas aux Etats-Unis .... 

Pour l'ipad et le netbook, chacun ses goût mais j'ai une net préférence pour le netbook, plutôt que l'ipad. 

Dire qu'un Ipad et un netbook je trouve sa limite aussi, mais compréhensible dans l'absolue. 

Surtout que vu la faible puissance des netbooks et les faibles ressources nécessaire à MAC OS, je trouve l'idée séduisante ... Unbutu sinon mais reste le problème des drivers, et la vive le truc windows (plug and play)


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2010)

Au vu du jugement rendu, ça ne serait plutôt pas le cas&#8230;
Bon les zoulou, je vous laisse avec vos Netbook sous Mac OS. Il faut de tout pour faire un monde !


----------



## fpoil (1 Septembre 2010)

J'ai les deux donc je peux faire la comparaison : un netbook reste un vrai ordi multitâche, multi os si l'on veux... Pour produire, cela reste à ce jour bien supérieur à l'ipad.

L'ipad est une superbe machine pour se détendre, jouer, lire des vidéos, surfer, lire ses mails etc...  Une machine de consultation tout terrain trés légère, très facile à transporter

Amha produits complémentaires, en attendant 4.2 et airplay qui sur le papier est séduisant


----------



## bertrandGrenoble (2 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous !

Juste quelques mots pour vous dire que j'ai fait mon 1er hackintosh (et aussi 1er PC assemblé!).
J'ai choisi une config de base avec un Celeron Dual Core, 4 Gb de ram, un graveur DVD, une carte graphique 512 Mo et un disque dur de 500 Go (c'est pour mes enfants, utilisation peu gourmande en ressources).

Il tourne en Snow Leopard  10.6.4 sans souci. Tout fonctionne (Lan, wifi, carte video, sleep).

Budget : 390 euros (parce que j'ai tout pris chez le vendeur de mon quartier, on peut avoir moins cher je pense) et j'ai une tour qui est facile à faire évoluer. Il est bien moins bruyant que ma bonne vieille tour G4/500 qui fonctionne toujours...

L'expérience m'a beaucoup plu, c'est sympa. 

P.S : avec un simple Celeron Dual Core (47 euros), ce petit hackintosh surpasse mon iMac Core 2 Duo de 2006.

Bonne journée
Profitez de la vie


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)

bertrandGrenoble : Je pense que donner sa config exacte serai plus parlant, surtout pour la CG et la CM.

bizarre que ta config surpasse ton iMAC.... sauf pour les graphismes.


----------



## bertrandGrenoble (2 Septembre 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> bertrandGrenoble : Je pense que donner sa config exacte serai plus parlant, surtout pour la CG et la CM.
> 
> bizarre que ta config surpasse ton iMAC.... sauf pour les graphismes.



Bonsoir,

Voici ma config :
Carte mère: Gigabyte G31M-ES2L 
Processeur : Intel Celeron Dual-Core E5300 2,6Ghz
Mémoire: 2x2 Mb 
Carte graphique: Nvidia Geforce 8400GS 512mb (PCIe)
Carte wifi: DLINK DWA-547 (PCI)
Disque Dur: 500GO S-ATA 
Graveur DVD : Samsung SH223 sata

Et voici ce que me donne "A propos de votre mac" dans le menu Pomme :
"Nom du modèle :	iMac
  Identifiant du modèle : iMac7,1
  Nom du processeur : Intel Core 2 Duo
  Vitesse du processeur : 2 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :	1
  Nombre total de c&#339;urs :	2
  Cache de niveau 2 :	4 Mo
  Mémoire : 4 Go
  Vitesse du bus : 800 MHz"

Mode Parano ON
Question : si un Dual Core est pris par Mac OS X pour un Core 2 Duo, qu'est-ce qui me garantit que dans mon vieil iMac Core 2 Duo de 2006, il n'y ait pas un Dual Core, finalement ? )
Mode Parano OFF

A+
Profitez de la vie


----------



## iMacounet (2 Septembre 2010)

Le Pentium T3400 dual core de mon portable Acer est pris pour un Core 2 Duo aussi, je te rassure ... ou pas.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Le Pentium T3400 dual core de mon portable Acer est pris pour un Core 2 Duo aussi, je te rassure ... ou pas.



C'est pas la question 

Si son dual core est reconnu comme un C2D, est ce que son imac n'aurait pas un dual core à la place d'un C2D  

Je ne pense pas sur mon macbook le C2D est bien reconnu comme un C2D avec windows ...


----------



## oniiychan (2 Septembre 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> C'est pas la question
> 
> Si son dual core est reconnu comme un C2D, est ce que son imac n'aurait pas un dual core à la place d'un C2D
> 
> Je ne pense pas sur mon macbook le C2D est bien reconnu comme un C2D avec windows ...




En fait ça n'a aucune importance réelle - Il arrive que Mac OS (sur un hack) ne dé-nomine pas correctement certains composants :rateau:
Maintenant c'est juste une question de dénomination hein, le matos tournera comme ce qu'il est effectivement, mais pas comme affiché sur le "à propos"


----------



## Anthony (3 Septembre 2010)

*Attention les gens, on vire au support technique, qui n'est pas l'objet de ce forum *


----------



## oniiychan (3 Septembre 2010)

Anthony a dit:


> *Attention les gens, on vire au support technique, qui n'est pas l'objet de ce forum *




Effectivement, j'ai fauté :rose:
Je l'fera plus m'sieur


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2010)

oniiychan a dit:


> Effectivement, j'ai fauté :rose:
> Je l'fera plus m'sieur



Moi aussi, mais en même temps parler de hackintosh sans parler des config c'est pas très intéressant 

C'est pourquoi au lieu de débattre technicité, il serai bien que lors qu'il y a un hackintosh, il faut afficher la configuration, sans pour autant débattre.


----------



## oniiychan (3 Septembre 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Moi aussi, mais en même temps parler de hackintosh sans parler des config c'est pas très intéressant
> 
> C'est pourquoi au lieu de débattre technicité, il serai bien que lors qu'il y a un hackintosh, il faut afficher la configuration, sans pour autant débattre.



Assez d'accord avec toi mais là encore faut voir si ce n'est pas limite 

Tu te jettes à l'eau le premier ? :rateau:
(Si tu en as un..)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2010)

J'en ai pas, mais je vois trop à quoi sa sert de la caché, du moment que un hackintosh est connecté à internet ....


----------



## oniiychan (3 Septembre 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> mais je vois trop à quoi sa sert de la caché, du moment que un hackintosh est connecté à internet ....



??? Pas compris là :mouais:
Es tu comme moi en plein apéro ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2010)

oniiychan a dit:


> ??? Pas compris là :mouais:
> Es tu comme moi en plein apéro ?



Aha non mais, tu peux connaitre la système d'exploitation d'une personne une fois connecté à internet, et donc il doit être assez simple de reconnaitre un mac légal, d'un hackintosh.

Comme avec windows XP si tu te souviens, MAJ impossible avec une version cracké (mais la c'était plus simple, numéro de série) mais il y a surement beaucoup de manière de reperé un hackintosh juste car il est connecté sur internet. Par exemple à travers une MAJ de sécurité, tester le numeros de serie du mac ... Fin bref, je taff pas chez APPLE 

Tu me suis ?


----------



## oniiychan (3 Septembre 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Aha non mais, tu peux connaitre la système d'exploitation d'une personne une fois connecté à internet, et donc il doit être assez simple de reconnaitre un mac légal, d'un hackintosh.
> 
> Comme avec windows XP si tu te souviens, MAJ impossible avec une version cracké (mais la c'était plus simple, numéro de série) mais il y a surement beaucoup de manière de reperé un hackintosh juste car il est connecté sur internet.
> 
> Tu me suis ?



Vi vi je te suis ( même si nous sommes à l'apéro depuis un moment maintenant)
Au demeurant, ton raisonnement est un poil erroné :rose:
Je n'utilise pas de version patché, donc détournée ou "crackée" de Leopard (bien qu'il n'y ai nul besoin de cracker Léopard), mais bel et bien une version légale... Je suis allé m'en racheter une afin de ne même pas utiliser celles fournies avec mes "vrais" Mac.

M'enfin la question n'est même pas là, imaginons que j'ai installé l'une de ces foireuses versions disponibles sur le net (*l'utilisation de celles-ci par contre me dérange*), tu n'aurai pu en aucun cas voir qu'il s'agissait d'une version dérivée de Mac OS.

En ce qui concerne XP ou une autre version de windoze, dont tu parles, j'ai beau être un gros pas beau qui monte honteusement un hackintosh (ce n'est pas par rapport à toi que je dis ça  ) - S'il y a bien une chose que je ne pratique pas, c'est le téléchargement... (Excepté les séries US :rose: ) Donc, jamais eu de Windaube ou autre téléchargés chez moua. NA !!

Maintenant si, et je dis bien si j'ai envie que l'on me foute la paix sur le net, je n'ai qu'a installer Little Snitch et le configurer en fonction... (C'est un exemple hein, pas une solution).


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

Hum on c'est pas trop comprit, peut importe que ta version de MAC OS soit légal, il me semble possible dans l'absolu pour APPLE de savoir si MAC OS est installé sur un MAC, ou un autre ordinateur.

Windows à fait la même chose ... en reconnaissant les versions illégales, et même légal d'ailleurs mais dont le numero de serie avec était communiqué.  Avec XP c'était un gros bordel, européen 1er "hacker".


----------



## oniiychan (4 Septembre 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Hum on c'est pas trop comprit, peut importe que ta version de MAC OS soit légal, il me semble possible dans l'absolu pour APPLE de savoir si MAC OS est installé sur un MAC, ou un autre ordinateur.
> 
> Windows à fait la même chose ... en reconnaissant les versions illégales, et même légal d'ailleurs mais dont le numero de serie avec était communiqué.  Avec XP c'était un gros bordel, européen 1er "hacker".




Je pense que nous sortons du vif du sujet et allons voir le sujet clos si nous continuons, je préfères te répondre en MP


----------



## mistik (4 Septembre 2010)

quetzal a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord avec @bertrandGrenoble
> Comme Apple n'abandonnera sans doute pas Intel, j'ai du mal, comme d'autres, à voir vers où elle ira dans 3-4 ans concernant le marché des ordinateurs.


... peut être vers AMD pour ses MacBook et mbp 13"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h16 ----------




oniiychan a dit:


> S'il y a bien une chose que je ne pratique pas, c'est le téléchargement... (*Excepté les séries US* :rose: ) Donc, jamais eu de Windaube ou autre téléchargés chez moua. NA !!
> 
> Maintenant si, et je dis bien si j'ai envie *que l'on me foute la paix sur le net*, je n'ai qu'a installer Little Snitch et le configurer en fonction... (C'est un exemple hein, pas une solution).


... oui mais Hadopi veille !


----------



## oniiychan (4 Septembre 2010)

mistik a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h16 ----------
> 
> 
> ... oui mais Hadopi veille !



Mouarf.... M'en fous, les series US ne sont pas téléchargées par le biais de ces fameux reseaux P2P, que vise cette obsolète loi....
Pour les séries, c'est pasque chui pas patient et que nos chaines française font souvent de fort mauvais choix en matière de rachat d'exploitation et surtout en doublage :rateau::mouais:
D'toute façon je fini toujours par acheter les DVD (Qui finissent dans ma famille la plupart du temps).
Pour le reste, vais pas me mettre à télécharger alors que y'a rien de mieux que le plaisir de faire ou virée à la Fnac et repartir les bras chargés.... Bon pour après ne plus savoir quoi foutre des boites/boitiers/packages des produits que je viens d'acheter


----------



## mistik (5 Septembre 2010)

oniiychan a dit:


> D'toute façon je fini toujours par acheter les DVD (Qui finissent dans ma famille la plupart du temps).
> Bon pour après ne plus savoir quoi foutre des boites/boitiers/packages des produits que je viens d'acheter


... et ce n'est pas avec les boîtiers blutooth que cela va changer 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h24 ----------

Pas blutooth, il faallait lire "blu-ray" désolé
et encore ... quand les Mac liront les blu-ray


----------



## oniiychan (5 Septembre 2010)

mistik a dit:


> ... et ce n'est pas avec les boîtiers blutooth que cela va changer
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h24 ----------
> 
> ...



Mouarf ! Heureusement que tu as édité, parce que là j'étais limite en train de me provoquer une tonsure à force de me frotter le haut du crâne :rateau:

D'un autre côté, j'ai toujours du mal à saisir l'intérêt d'un lecteur blu-ray sur un ordi (Mac ou PC) :mouais:


----------



## Dark Phantom (5 Septembre 2010)

oniiychan a dit:


> D'un autre côté, j'ai toujours du mal à saisir l'intérêt d'un lecteur blu-ray sur un ordi (Mac ou PC) :mouais:



L'intérêt d'un lecteur/graveur blu-ray, c'est de pouvoir graver des blu-ray (donc des films avec une qualité optimale, et puis de pouvoir regarder des films blu-ray quand tu te déplaces, vu que le support blu-ray va tendre à être le standard des films (moyen aussi de marquer encore plus la différence avec le divx). 
Mais il y a un grand intérêt à pouvoir graver des blu-ray.


----------



## oniiychan (5 Septembre 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> L'intérêt d'un lecteur/graveur blu-ray, c'est de pouvoir graver des blu-ray (donc des films avec une qualité optimale, et puis de pouvoir regarder des films blu-ray quand tu te déplaces, vu que le support blu-ray va tendre à être le standard des films (moyen aussi de marquer encore plus la différence avec le divx).
> Mais il y a un grand intérêt à pouvoir graver des blu-ray.



Effectivement un intérêt majeur pour les pros par exemple.
Maintenant, regarder un film sur un ordinateur portable de 13, 15 voire 17" (encore qu'à mon avis, le gens qui se trimballent en permanence avec un 17" ne sont pas légion)... Un DVD standard n'est t-il pas suffisant ?


----------



## Dark Phantom (5 Septembre 2010)

ça se justifierait en option sur les macbookpro 15 et 17...


----------



## polaroid62 (6 Septembre 2010)

En fait ça n'a aucune importance réelle - Il arrive que Mac OS (sur un hack) ne dé-nomine pas correctement certains composants 
Maintenant c'est juste une question de dénomination hein, le matos tournera comme ce qu'il est effectivement, mais pas comme affiché sur le "à propos" 

Tout à fait et j'ai aussi eu le tour qu'il dénomine trop bien sur mon hack et je ne m'en suis pas aperçu de suite , mon core I7 affiché à 2ghz je pensais à une erreur mais en fait elle venait de moi il était réglé comme ceci dans le bios je ne sais pas trop pourquoi d'ailleur. Mon hack n'a vu qu'un systeme en phyisique c'est snow leopard et je virtualise Free BSD dessus.

Je suis surpris d'avoir un hack tournant plutot bien finalement , je me suis encore rajouté des softs : jeux d'echecs (style shredder pour les connaisseurs) et réinstalle de Football Manager , ça roule. Je n'ai pas testé de jeux 3D vu ma faible carte graphique.
Je me suis racheté un 10.6.3 afin de tester sur un disque dur externe , je ne suis qu'en 10.6.2 mais tentative d'upgrade précédentes ou d'install via 10.6.0 puis upgrade furent des echecs ( démarrage sans kext et clavier non reconnu)


----------



## oniiychan (6 Septembre 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> ça se justifierait en option sur les macbookpro 15 et 17...



Ma foi, au vu du fait que les plateformes de téléchargement en HD sont en passe de pousser comme des champignons... 
Maintenant pour un pro, je comprends que cela puisse être "indispensable"



polaroid62 a dit:


> Je me suis racheté un 10.6.3 afin de tester sur un disque dur externe , je ne suis qu'en 10.6.2 mais tentative d'upgrade précédentes ou d'install via 10.6.0 puis upgrade furent des echecs ( démarrage sans kext et clavier non reconnu)



Réglage BIOS

Petit MP môsieur


----------



## Anthony (7 Septembre 2010)

*Encore une fois, si on pouvait éviter de déraper dans le support technique et le hors-sujet&#8230;*


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> ça se justifierait en option sur les macbookpro 15 et 17...


... et également leur petit frère, le mbp 13" !


----------



## Rez2a (7 Septembre 2010)

oniiychan a dit:


> Effectivement un intérêt majeur pour les pros par exemple.
> Maintenant, regarder un film sur un ordinateur portable de 13, 15 voire 17" (encore qu'à mon avis, le gens qui se trimballent en permanence avec un 17" ne sont pas légion)... Un DVD standard n'est t-il pas suffisant ?



Euh, un iMac 27" n'a pas de lecteur BR non plus... c'est le premier modèle qui aurait dû vous venir à l'esprit quand même ! 
Depuis une semaine que j'ai reçu mon iMac, je regrette vraiment l'absence de lecteur BR alors que ça ne m'a jamais vraiment manqué sur mon MacBook... mais sur une telle taille d'écran, même les DVD passent mal ; j'en suis réduit à télécharger des rips de blu ray, et c'est (vraiment) le jour et la nuit....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2010)

Et surtout sur les iMac .
Mais bon , on a l'Apple Tv pour remplacer le Blu Ray .


----------



## oniiychan (8 Septembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Et surtout sur les iMac .
> Mais bon , on a l'Apple Tv pour remplacer le Blu Ray .



Mouarf !! :rateau:


----------



## peon.master (26 Septembre 2010)

Pourquoi un "hackintosh" ?

J'ai commencé avec un classic couleur (94-95) et je suis devenu fan de la pomme. Mais le comportement d'Apple de ces dernières années, pire que microsoft, m'a fait passer à linux.

La manip étant assez simple et le DVD de snow léopard coutant juste 40 francs suisse, je l'ai installé pour voir, en triple boot sur mon PC de bureau monté (www.stegpc.ch) ,avec ubuntu et gentoo. ça marche nickel, super vite et aucun plantage. J'ai juste du changer un .kext pour que le son fonctionne. Les mises à jour passent sans problème, c'est top.
carte mère: Asus P6TD Deluxe, core i7 920, geforce 9600GT (parce qu'elle a 2 sorties DVI), 12Go ram

Ma copine voudrait un mac comme prochain ordi. ça sera un portable vendu sans windows sur lequel je vais installer Mac OS.

En résumé:
- Pour essayer.
- Parce que j'aime la bidouille.
- Parce que Apple vend son système à un prix abordable.
- Parce qu'un ordi sous Mac OS, équivalent à un mac PRO quad core, au prix d'un PC monté, je trouve ça cool.

Mais mon système principal reste ubuntu et je ne suis pas prêt à retourner sous mac OS.


----------



## clem95 (23 Octobre 2010)

ca fait pas mal de temps que je suis sous mac, je compte pas le nombre de macs que j'ai eut. 

Il y a quelque temps je cherchait un mac mini pour mettre sous la télé, pour regarder les films et écouter la musique stocké dans mon imac dans des bien meilleures conditions, grand écran, systeme 5.1, canapé confortable... 
l'apple TV ne m'aurait pas suffit , vu que tous mes fichiers ne sont pas au format compatible et que je voulait aussi regarder hulu par vpn, utiliser spotify et peut être d'autres services. 
Malheureusement les mac minis sont rares en occasion à un prix raisonnable, je ne voulait pas dépasser les 300 euros. 

C'est ce qui m'a emmené à monter mon premier hackintosh que voici :
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Nintendo-64-Console-HTPC-Intel-Atom-Nvidia-Ion,11445.html

il s'integre parfaitement dans mon réseau airport extreme et communique très bien avec mes autres macs et iphones avec Plex. 

Cependant je pense qu'un hackintosh ne peut pas devenir une machine principale, le hackintosh c'est un système fragile du fait que les mises  à jours d'osx sont délicates à mettre en place. 

Ca prend aussi énormément à temps configurer. Il faut aimer la bidouille et être prêt à passer quelques nuits blanches pour arriver faire fonctionner tous les composants de l'ordinateur sous OSX. 

Malgré tout, c'est très instructif, ça permet de découvrir et comprendre des aspects d'osx qu'un utilisateur courant ignore complètement .


----------



## Bodhi (23 Octobre 2010)

"Et vous, pourquoi avez-vous assemblé votre Hackintosh ?" 

Un mac aujourd'hui n'est qu'un pc enrobé d'aluminium alors pourquoi payé un prix complètement aberrant ? Au prix d'un mac mini j'ai monté un hackintosh plus puissant que le mac pro de base (modèle 2010), il tourne à 4Ghz/H24 (i5 750) sur une base de P55.

De plus mon hackintosh est garanti 3 ans (carte mère & cpu), 5 ans (disque dur), 7 ans (alimentation), à vie (ram), etc. alors qu'un mac n'est garanti qu'un an...

Que ce soit les composants utilisés par Apple (Intel), la garantie minimaliste dans la durée, le sav vachement aimable et les plâtres à essuyer à chaque mise à jour genre l'Imac 27' avec des chinois qui se baladent derrière l'écran ou l'Iphone 4 qui perd le signal parce que t'as pas les doigts au bon endroit... aujourd'hui rien ne peut justifier le prix des machines Apple!!!  

Ca fait des années que je lis ici et là que le mac est soi-disant plus costaud, plus fiable, etc. C'est un discours qui ne tient pas debout puisqu'un pc offre une garantie sur ses composants bcp plus longue, et pour peu que l'on sache l'assembler soi-même et *l'entretenir correctement* on se retrouve avec une machine très fiable. 

Le problème réel du PC fut M$ et son Win95/98/Me avec son kernel tout pourrave à l'origine de bien des BSOD.

A mon sens Apple est une entreprise très forte pour faire passer des vessies pour des lanternes


----------



## oniiychan (24 Octobre 2010)

clem95 a dit:


> ...le hackintosh c'est un système fragile du fait que les mises  à jours d'osx sont délicates à mettre en place.
> 
> Ca prend aussi énormément à temps configurer. Il faut aimer la bidouille et être prêt à passer quelques nuits blanches pour arriver faire fonctionner tous les composants de l'ordinateur sous OSX.



Juste faux....
Avec une installation propre, en laissant tomber les (mauvais) conseils et (mauvais) tutos de sites que je ne peux nommer ici - Il n'y a pas plus stable.
Voilà justement ce qui me dérange un minimum, la plupart de ceux qui installent Mac OS sur leur PC, récupèrent une version trafiquée par le biais du téléchargement illégal... iDeneb, Iaktios....Etc etc...

Rendez vous simplement compte que l'installation de Mac OS est simple au possible, que les résultats sont parfois époustouflant et que le système est ultra stable lorsque l'on ne s'y prend pas comme un manche 
Il n'y a pas de "nuits blanches", de "bidouilles" là dedans... Faut juste ne pas être trop "bip".


----------



## Le docteur (24 Octobre 2010)

peon.master a dit:


> Pourquoi un "hackintosh" ?
> 
> J'ai commencé avec un classic couleur (94-95) et je suis devenu fan de la pomme. Mais le comportement d'Apple de ces dernières années, pire que microsoft, m'a fait passer à linux.
> 
> ...



Où trouves-tu des portables vendus sans Windows ? J'aurais été intéressé il y a quelques années ? Je crois que si j'avais pu être certain d'avoir un ensemble PC de bonne facture à un tarif raisonnable + Ubuntu, je serais peut-être resté sur PC (mais entre temps j'ai pris goût à la pomme). Par contre PC sous Windows c'est inacceptable, tout simplement, et Hackinthosh c'est illégal et pas si tranquille que ça par ailleurs (oui, je fais partie de ces derniers êtres étranges pour lesquels le mot "illégal" a encore un sens).


----------



## Dark Phantom (24 Octobre 2010)

Clevo par exemple vend des pc sans Windows


----------



## Le docteur (24 Octobre 2010)

Oui, mais c'est encore du revendeur virtuel. Je préfère avoir un interlocuteur (ce qui fait que je suis super content qu'on ait un APR chez nous)...


----------



## Bodhi (24 Octobre 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Par contre PC sous Windows c'est inacceptable, tout simplement, et Hackinthosh c'est illégal et pas si tranquille que ça par ailleurs (oui, je fais partie de ces derniers êtres étranges pour lesquels le mot "illégal" a encore un sens).




Il n'y a rien d'illégal dans le fait de monter un hackintosh tant que l'on achète le hardware ainsi que le dvd retail de OS X de façon légale (magasin ou site de vpc).

La "loi" imposée par Apple à ce sujet est de dire que OS X ne peut être installé que sur du matériel Apple, sauf que : cette loi émanant d'une entreprise privée ne peut être applicable puisque la commission européenne rend tout à fait légal l'opération qui consiste à acheter un OS pour l'installer sur n'importe quel type de matériel.

Faudrait arrêter de croire qu'une loi édictée par une entreprise privée puisse prendre autorité sur une loi édictée par un gouvernement quel qu'il soit.

En clair le hackintosh est parfaitement légal que cela vous plaise ou non...


----------



## Le docteur (24 Octobre 2010)

Ce n'est pas une loi mais des conditions d'utilisations, c'est  vrai. Mais si rien n'empêchait vraiment de le faire on aurait des cloneurs avec pignon sur rue qui ne seraient jamais dérangé par Apple.


----------



## eNeos (25 Octobre 2010)

oniiychan a dit:


> Juste faux....
> Avec une installation propre, en laissant tomber les (mauvais) conseils et (mauvais) tutos de sites que je ne peux nommer ici - Il n'y a pas plus stable.
> Voilà justement ce qui me dérange un minimum, la plupart de ceux qui installent Mac OS sur leur PC, récupèrent une version trafiquée par le biais du téléchargement illégal... iDeneb, Iaktios....Etc etc...
> 
> ...


Très beaucoup d'accord.
Mon hack est ma machine principale et les très rares fois où il plante, c'est entièrement de ma faute... ou de celle d'EDF. Il a la même stabilité que l'iMac C2Duo de ma femme et les mises à jours sont aussi simples sur l'un que sur l'autre ; C'est en automatique.
Le Time Machine fonctionne à merveille, le Time Capsule ne s'est jamais posé de question et la petite fois par mois ou j'ai besoin 5 minutes de Windows, je passe par VMWare.

A terme je reprendrai un Mac pour le principe, mais ce ne sera que lorsque Steve arrêtera de fumer sur les prix. Je veux bien payer plus cher pour moins puissant à qualité équivalente, mais il est hors de question que je fournisse le lubrifiant.


----------



## Dark Phantom (25 Octobre 2010)

Oui enfin, faut prendre les mêmes composants que sur les macs, quoi...


----------



## clem95 (25 Octobre 2010)

oniiychan a dit:


> Juste faux....
> Avec une installation propre, en laissant tomber les (mauvais) conseils et (mauvais) tutos de sites que je ne peux nommer ici - Il n'y a pas plus stable.
> Voilà justement ce qui me dérange un minimum, la plupart de ceux qui installent Mac OS sur leur PC, récupèrent une version trafiquée par le biais du téléchargement illégal... iDeneb, Iaktios....Etc etc...
> 
> ...



recontre FAUX
tu te contredis toi même, t'est en train de dire que pour faire une install propre et sure, il faut la faire soit même, DSDT perso etc etc? 
Ca pour la personne qui ne l'a jamais fait, prend des semaines rien qu'à comprendre les principes de base. C'est ce que j'ai fait. Je suis parti de zéro pour monter mon hack perso. Mon DSDT c'est moi qui l'ait écrit. 
Rien que pour trouver les bonnes infos t'es obligé de passer des dizaines d'heures sur les forums dédiés. 

Biensur qu'on peut faire une install stable très rapidement sans rencontrer de gros problèmes, avec l'un des outils qu'on trouve sur certains sites, mais comme tu l'as dit toi même  ce n'est pas sécurisé et puis ta config ne sera pas 100% fonctionnelle. 

Qu'on le veuille ou non, sur tout hack il y aura toujours les derniers 5% de la frustration qui feront la différence avec un vrai mac. 

mais est ce  tout fonctionne sur vos hackintosh? 
P-states C-states, veille, hibernation, bluetooth, 
est ce qu'on voit les ventilateurs sur istats menus?
 est ce que le système gère la vitesse des ventilateurs?
est ce qu'en sortie de veille votre magic trackpad fonction toujours et instantanément? 
Sur votre portable acer, est ce que les boutons de volume, luminosité etc focntionnent tous??? 

Si vous êtes arrivé à faire fonctionner  tout ça c'est que ce n'est pas votre premier hack ou que vous avez passé beaucoup, mais alors beaucoup d'heures à chercher les "bonnes infos" et faire des tests.

Et il faut pas dire que les mises à jour se passent comme une lettre à la poste non plus, pratiquement à chaque mise à jour majeure il faut un nouveau kernel patché pour son système et souvent de nouveaux pilotes. La encore il faut savoir ou les trouver. Et etre patient que les gurus qui font ca le fassent. 

Je suis d'un avis contraire au votre, je pense qu'un mac c'est une machine spécifique avec un os spécifique qui va avec. 
La qualité et le design sont à des années lumière d'un PC cloné. 
Et ça a un prix.

Moi j'adore mon iMac parce 
qu'il ne m'a jamais planté, 
je ne n'ai jamais eut à passer ne serait ce qu'un heure à configurer quoi que ce soit 
parce qu'il est beau, et oui !
vous ça vous dérange peut être pas d'avoir une tour beigne avec des ventilateurs qui tournent constamment. 
Mais moi j'ai un très beau bureau qui est toujours nickel et un iMac dessus avec tous les câbles cachés et ben je trouve que c'est la classe.


----------



## bertrandGrenoble (25 Octobre 2010)

clem95 a dit:


> recontre FAUX
> tu te contredis toi même, t'est en train de dire que pour faire une install propre et sure, il faut la faire soit même, DSDT perso etc etc?
> Ca pour la personne qui ne l'a jamais fait, prend des semaines rien qu'à comprendre les principes de base. C'est ce que j'ai fait. Je suis parti de zéro pour monter mon hack perso. Mon DSDT c'est moi qui l'ait écrit.
> Rien que pour trouver les bonnes infos t'es obligé de passer des dizaines d'heures sur les forums dédiés.
> ...


 

Pas d'accord. Je respecte ton opinion mais... 

Assemblage de mon hackintosh : 30 mn
Installation de Snow Leopard (DVD acheté dans le commerce) : 30 mn
Réglages/Paramétrages : 15 mn

Après, c'est du luxe : 50 mn pour installer W7 et Ubuntu pour avoir un triple boot.

Résultat : une machine avec un corei7, 16 Go de ram,  où tout fonctionne (wifi, ethernet, firewire, mise en veille (et sortie de veille) Time Machine, lecteur de carte SD pour l'appareil photo).

Je revends du coup  mon iMac Core2Duo (que je trouve bien lent, maintenant!) et j'ai pris mon hackintosh comme machine principale.


----------



## clem95 (25 Octobre 2010)

bertrandGrenoble a dit:


> Pas d'accord. Je respecte ton opinion mais...
> 
> Assemblage de mon hackintosh : 30 mn
> Installation de Snow Leopard (DVD acheté dans le commerce) : 30 mn
> ...



Trop facile. Ca c'est le résultat final.
Moi aussi je peux refaire mon hack en moins de 30 min. 

Est ce que c'est ton premier hack?
Est ce que c'est une config pompée sur quelqu'un d'autre sur un forum?
t'as passé comme bien d'heures sur les forums avant de lancer l'installation? 
Si demain 10.6.5 sort, t'est sur que tu sauras faire la mise à jour?
Si tu devais mettre un magic trackpad t'es sur que ça fonctionnerait? 

Je comprends qu'on veuille des machines puissantes et pas chères sous osx, 
mais il faut avouer que ça reste de la bidouille, 
et à moins de vraiment connaitre OSX et le hackintosh on est dépendant de ce qu'on trouve sur les forums.


----------



## Dark Phantom (25 Octobre 2010)

@BertrandGrenoble Tu peux donner le détail des composants de ton hackintosh stp ? Tu as mis le DVD de snow Leopard dans ton lecteur optique et tout s'est installé sans problèmes comme sur un Mac ? Pas de kernel panic ? Pas d' ecran noir ? Pas de blocage du bios ? Quelle est ta carte mère ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2010)

Installer Os x sur un pc fixe , c'est plus facile que l'on croit .
Je veux bien aussi le détail de la config .


----------



## Bodhi (25 Octobre 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une loi mais des conditions d'utilisations, c'est  vrai. Mais si rien n'empêchait vraiment de le faire on aurait des cloneurs avec pignon sur rue qui ne seraient jamais dérangé par Apple.




Il y a en Europe des cloneurs avec pignon sur rue (Allemagne, Suisse) et Apple ne peut rien faire contre eux puisqu'il ne s'agit pas de contrefaçon mais bien de pc prêt à recevoir n'importe quel système d'exploitation.

Les cloneurs vont se démultiplier si Apple ne réagit pas...


----------



## Le docteur (25 Octobre 2010)

Ils ont dû le mettre sous la porte, leur pignon, semble-t-il pour la plupart... ou du moins cesser de vendre des hackintosh...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2010)

Ou vendre des machines compatibles Mac Os x , mais sans Mac Os x .


----------



## Bodhi (25 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ou vendre des machines compatibles Mac Os x , mais sans Mac Os x .



C'est exactement ça


----------



## Dark Phantom (25 Octobre 2010)

Cherchez pearC.de


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2010)

Bodhi a dit:


> Il y a en Europe des cloneurs avec pignon sur rue (Allemagne, Suisse) et Apple ne peut rien faire contre eux puisqu'il ne s'agit pas de contrefaçon mais bien de pc prêt à recevoir n'importe quel système d'exploitation.
> 
> Les cloneurs vont se démultiplier si Apple ne réagit pas...



Il ne faut pas prendre APPLE pour des débutants, ils le savaient très bien, depuis leurs passage sur intel ...... voilà.

D'ailleurs regarde aussi, XP il est aussi rependu pourquoi ? Grâce ou à cause des hack et maintenant il est plus difficile d'avoir une bonne version hacké de windows 7 et c'est moins courant, alors que avant c'était banal.

Je me souviens même que à l'époque d'XP la France était dans les premiers pays à avoir des versions d'XP non officiel aha.

Le hack à un bon et un mauvais coté ... c'est illégal mais sa permet une large diffusion, comme pour la musique on va dire. Sans compter ceux qui tente le hack avant de passer sur MAC réellement .... bref


----------



## Bodhi (29 Octobre 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Il ne faut pas prendre APPLE pour des débutants, ils le savaient très bien, depuis leurs passage sur intel ...... voilà.
> 
> D'ailleurs regarde aussi, XP il est aussi rependu pourquoi ? Grâce ou à cause des hack et maintenant il est plus difficile d'avoir une bonne version hacké de windows 7 et c'est moins courant, alors que avant c'était banal.
> 
> ...



Ce qui m'a fait passer au hackintosh c'est le mac mini 

Maintenant je reconnais qu'un hackintosh demande beaucoup plus de connaissances qu'on pourrait le supposer.

Ça parait simple mais ça ne l'est pas, je viens de changer la carte graphique une 5770 vapor-x à la place d'une 8800gt, ça m'a pris 10h00 pour résoudre les problèmes rencontrés!

On comprend mieux pourquoi seul Apple est capable de faire du Apple 

En ce qui concerne Windows c'est le fait d'avoir été sur disquettes (protection bidon) qui a permis sa diffusion mondiale par copie illégale. Le plus drôle c'est que cette stratégie (très intelligente) a été sciemment mis en place par le pirate le plus riche de la planète : Bill Gates.


----------



## bertrandGrenoble (30 Octobre 2010)

Bodhi a dit:


> Ce qui m'a fait passer au hackintosh c'est le mac mini
> 
> Maintenant je reconnais qu'un hackintosh demande beaucoup plus de connaissances qu'on pourrait le supposer.
> 
> ...



Franchement, quelle est la valeur ajoutée de passer de Nvidia à Ati ? Tu voies une différence sur tes applis ou sur tes jeux ?


----------



## Bodhi (31 Octobre 2010)

bertrandGrenoble a dit:


> Franchement, quelle est la valeur ajoutée de passer de Nvidia à Ati ? Tu voies une différence sur tes applis ou sur tes jeux ?





Il ne s'agit pas d'une quête de puissance supplémentaire mais juste de remplacer une carte vieillissante (8800gt) qui atteint des températures pas vraiment catholique après 30 min de pc allumé et cela malgré un bigboy qui lui souffle dessus.

La vapor-x est une très bonne carte silencieuse qui chauffe peu, je l'ai acheté d'occasion sur hfr à bon prix dans un état proche du neuf, c'est ce qui a motivé mon choix.

Sinon il n'y a aucune différence notable sous SL c'est clair.

Pour plus de réactivité je regarde plutôt du côté des ssd, d'aileurs je cherche à savoir si l'ocz RevoDrive pcie a déjà été installé avec osx, si quelqu'un a des infos...


----------



## ScotchE (26 Novembre 2010)

Ma petite contribution à ce post si sensible.

Après une longue période sans mac par obligation professionnelle, je cherchais à reprendre contact avec apple et découvrir mac osx (ben oui j'ai quitté les mac à l'époque de mac os 9).

Tout naturellement je me suis amusé à installer leopard ou snow leopard sur mon pc de bureau.
Un Acer Aspire M5500 (core 2 quad / 4go / 2 To (en plusieurs disques) / Nvidia 8500 GT).
Autant l'installation de Leopard a été facile, celle de SL a été laborieuse.
J'ai du faire une croix sur mon lecteur dvd ATA, ma carte son et régulièrement le boot est pénible si je ne pense pas à déconnecter les périfs usb gourmands.

D'un autre coté j'ai donné une seconde jeunesse à un acer aspire one 751h boosté à 2Go en lui adaptant snow leopard. Mais pas de QE/CI pour cause de carte graphique anémique et pas de wifi intégré. C'est pas dramatique, il est utilisé pour décharger les photos en raw du nikon et aller sur le net pendant les déplacements avec la clé 3G. Pour info, le netbook est en double boot avec jolicloud.

Dans les deux cas, le fonctionnement est très satisfaisant (à part l'absence de QE/CI sur le netbook).
Très peu de kernel panic, à part sur le netbook quand il commence à swaper ou pendant les clones de disques.

Maintenant que j'ai renoué avec apple je bascule sur bon coté de la force avec un macbook pro 15" qui est en train d'arriver. J'ai décidé de ne plus perdre de temps à bricoler les kexts pour supporter les dernières updates. Par exemple pour le moment je n'arrive pas à une situation stable avec la X.6.5.


----------



## Quattro (26 Novembre 2010)

Je viens de parcourir les 5 pages de ce topic, et je comprends mieux à présent la philosophie "Mac" et aussi celle de "Hackinthosh"... il y a un mur de l'autre côté du mur...bref de quoi se turlupiner l'esprit pendant encore une lune.


----------



## pepes003 (13 Décembre 2010)

ScotchE a dit:


> Ma petite contribution à ce post si sensible.
> 
> Après une longue période sans mac par obligation professionnelle, je cherchais à reprendre contact avec apple et découvrir mac osx (ben oui j'ai quitté les mac à l'époque de mac os 9).
> 
> ...



Après, il y a 2 profils :
- celui qui veut installer OS X sur son matos actuel
- celui qui veut se monter un Hackintosh

Tu fais bien entendu parti de la 1ere catégorie et ça inclus tous les emmerdes qui vont avec.
Celui qui part de 0 et choisi ses composants de manière à être en phase avec l'offre d'Apple, s'en sort bien bien mieux.


Pour ma part, j'ai switché depuis l'arrivé des MBP 13" 2010 (en Avril il me semble).
J'avais donc revendu tout mon matos PC pour passer entièrement du coté MAC. (je suis de la génération qui switch après avoir été convainque par l'iPhone)

J'ai donc tout revendu pour prendre un MBP, une airport extreme, un iPod shuffle (pour le jogging) et un iPhone 4.
Un peu plus tard, je me suis intéressé à la technologie 3D relief et surtout au 3D vision de nVidia.
Aïeee... Moi qui voulais me prendre un iMac (pour jouer un peu, montages... bref de la puissance) j'ai due donc faire l'impasse (l'iMac n'utilise que des CG ATI donc exit la 3D vision).

Autre solution chez Apple : le MacPro !
Aïeee... Même pas besoin de s'attarder. Je suis pas un "Pro" et surtout, je n'ai pas les moyens.

=> je devais faire l'impasse chez l'offre APPLE pour MES besoins


Ne voulant pas revenir au "full Windows", j'ai donc commencé à mintéresser au Hackintosh.
Quitte à avoir un Hack, autant qu'il soit propre, dans l'esprit Apple.

*1ère étape :* le boitier ! Ben ouais, étant MAC user, l'aspect extérieur des choses est très importante 
J'ai donc opté pour un boitier de PowerMac G5.

*2ème étape : *les composants. Quand on veut un "bon hack", il faut de bonnes bases et se reposer sur le travail de personnes compétentes et informées. Un petit tour sur google pour se renseigner sur les composants à éviter.
Mon choix :
- Carte mère : ASUS MAXIMUS III GENE (oui, une carte mère de "gamer" pour geek windowsien ^^. L'avantage : un DSDT full fonctionnel pour le 10.6.5 est dispo sur le net, et surtout, c'est du matos de très grande qualité)
- Proc' : Intel Core i5 750
- Mémoire : 2x 2Go DDR3 CORSAIR XMS3 1600MHz
- Carte Graphique : nVidia (ben ouais, JE veux ma 3DVision) ASUS GTX285 (Apple ne fait rien de mieux (je ne parle pas de FX)
- SSD Vertex 2 60Go : pour OS X
- HDD Samsung SpinPoint F3 1To : pour le stockage
- Un lecteur BluRay (c'est pour les films en 3D ^^)
- Une bonne alimentation ANTEC 650W
- Une ribambelle de ventilo et ventirad de *qualité *pour rendre tout ce petit monde silencieux (Noctua, Xigmatech, BeQuiet, Noiseblocker, FanMate, Reobus...)

*3ème étape :* le montage ! Patiente, énervement, etc... étaient de la partie. Mais au final ça rentre

*4ème étape :* l'overclocking ! Avec une carte mère pareil, un proc' qui demande que ça et un ventirad taillé pour, je me suis dis que ça serait dommage de faire tourner la bécane en fréquence d'origine. Résultat : 4GHz pour le i5, 1650MHz pour la Ram et je sais plus combien pour la carte graphique

*5ème étape :* l'installation d'OS X ! Un peu comme le montage. Faut être patient et calme quand c'est son premier hackintosh. Après de multiples tests, installations, tout fini par marcher ^^

*6ème étape :* profiter ! Enfin, le hack est là. On se retrouve devant un OS X 10.6.5 entièrement fonctionnel (veille, USB, QE/CI). Un petit tour du coté de bench pour vérifier que les perf suivent... Alors là, pas de soucis !!!! ma config actuelle n'a rien à envier à n'importe quel MAC sur le marché. 

=> C'est beau (boitier Apple), rapide (Core i5 @ 4GHz), silencieux (voir plus haut le matos) et fonctionnel (OS X géré à 100%).


Maintenant, mes craintes sont pour 10.7 : Lion.
Autant 10.6.6 et consorts ne meffraie pas. Autant un tout nouvel OS sera une barrière à l'évolution de mon matos (les hackeurs devront être réactifs).


Place à quelques screens :


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Décembre 2010)

Niveau proc je t'approuve complètement mais... GTX 285? 
Il n'y a pas moyen de prendre mieux chez Nvidia? Car on est loin des Radeon 4870 sans overclocking. Enfin après, c'est vrai que le désir d'avoir la 3D limite le choix.


----------



## pepes003 (13 Décembre 2010)

Oui DarkMoineau, y a pas mieux en nVidia pour Hackintosh.
J'ai vu des scores de GTX460/470 & 480 et je suis constamment devant.

La GTX285 étant naturellement gérée par OS X je n'avais pas le choix.
Toute manière, niveau perf', je n'ai pas besoin de plus.

*Avantages :*

- gère le multi écran (x2) : ayant un vidéo projo 720p 3D + un écran 25" HP (design Mac display like) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le 720p sous 3Dvision n'étant pas super gourmant en ressource, la GTX285 s'en sort très très bien (Windows 7 intégral)
Sous OS X, je joue à WoW Cataclysm en full HD TOUT à fond (ULTRA au max => tous les curseurs au taqués)

- gère CUDA (OS X ou Win7)

- ultra silencieuse grâce à ça + FanMate : (elle est overclockée en plus)






Sincèrement, j'ai eu une GTX460 overclocké pendant un moment. Je ne note aucune différence (perf) entre elle et mon actuel GTX285.



Quand Apple sortira une nVidia GTX5xx pour ses MACPRO, je changerai peut être.
_(et encore, faut vraiment que je me sente limité ingame)_


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Décembre 2010)

Bah après si la carte convient a ton utilisation, ça ne sert effectivement a rien de prendre mieux.


----------



## Quattro (14 Décembre 2010)

Impressionnant Pepes003 !!!
Pour quel tarif au final... Je dis çà car je vais investir une somme honteuse dans un Imac 27" I5 à 3.66 ghz SSD256, qui aura tout juste tes performances...:rose:


----------



## pepes003 (14 Décembre 2010)

Quattro a dit:


> Impressionnant Pepes003 !!!
> Pour quel tarif au final... Je dis çà car je vais investir une somme honteuse dans un Imac 27" I5 à 3.66 ghz SSD256, qui aura tout juste tes performances...:rose:




Rectificatif : qui sera* loin* de tes performances ^^


Jamais une HD5750 (de PC portable) rivalisera avec une GTX285 desktop overclocké. (5 fois + de perf' pour la seconde carte)

Pour le proco, entre un dual core i5 à 3.66GHz et un quad core i5 à 4Ghz, il y aura aussi une différence.

Pour le SSD, entre l'Apple et le Vertex 2 (285Mo/s en lecture et 275Mo/s en écriture), il y a aussi une différence. (je ne parle pas de capacité)

Pour l'écran de l'iMac y a aussi une différence... Qu'est-ce qu'il est beauuuuuuuuuu !

Pour le confort, y a aussi une grosse différence... 
Quand tu débutes dans le Hackintosh, tu pinailles grave. Et surtout, tu peux pas de projeter à long terme. Il faut attendre que les hackeurs fassent leur boulot.
Pour ma part, j'ai voulu un design Apple, donc il faut beaucoup de temps pour réaliser une implantation de composants PC dans un boitier Apple.


Bref, l'iMac/MacPro c'est la sérénité à prix d'or et le hackintosh c'est des performances sans concession au prix d'un énorme investissement personnel.


Pour le coût, je sais pas... J'ai acheté les composants au fur et à mesure.

A la louche :

- Boitier PowerMac G5 : 90e
- Carte mère : 170e
- Proco : 180e
- Ssd : 110e
- Hdd : 50e
- Ram : 55e
- Carte graph : 150e
- Lecteur bluray / graveur dvd : 70e
- Alim : 75e
- Ventilation : 200e
- Ecran 25" HP 2510i : 250e
- Clavier apple BT : 65e
- Souris ARC microsoft : 25e

*TOTAL* : 1500e frais de port inclus en gros


----------



## Quattro (14 Décembre 2010)

Le temps c'est ce qui me manque... Et je n'ai pas ta connaissance ni la patience pour bidouiller à ce point. Je vise la sérénité, et j'amortis tant bien que mal ce prix de diamantaire que sont les produits apple.


----------



## DarkMoineau (14 Décembre 2010)

Je crois bien qu'il s'agit de GPU desktops et non portables dorénavant.

Ensuite c'est l'Overclocking qui fait toute la différence, face aux autres GPU.


----------



## photo4photos (23 Décembre 2010)

Je viens de terminer mon Hack il y a environ 1 mois...

Pourquoi ? Le tarif proposé par rapport à ma config...

Comprends par cela que j'ai deux intel core I5 4 coeurs, 2 cartes graphique ati, 4 Disques durs, 16 giga de ram... Enfin, une jolie config en watercooling...

Le truc que tu trouveras pas chez mac et que si tu trouves tu vas payer une fortune... 

Donc le hackintosh me semblait le bon compromis et... Hop !


----------



## pepes003 (23 Décembre 2010)

photo4photos a dit:


> Je viens de terminer mon Hack il y a environ 1 mois...
> 
> Pourquoi ? Le tarif proposé par rapport à ma config...
> 
> ...




Ouais enfin là, ça devient extravagant...

Je pense que le Hackintosh est fait pour ceux qui ont besoin d'une config tel qu'un MAC PRO sans en avoir les moyens pécuniaires.


Pour MA part, il me manquait chez Apple, une offre pouvant me faire profiter de la 3DVision sans pour autant devoir mettre au bas mot 3000e dans une simple tour.
Je ne pouvais pas faire autrement. Après, si la 3Dvision ne m'importais pas, j'aurais pris un iMac 27" i5 je pense (sans SSD malheureusement, vu le prix de l'option...)


Un bon Hackintosh (tour + clavier/souris) tourne autour des 1500e pour des perf' équivalentes aux MAC PRO cité ci-dessous. _(+ ajout d'une feature de type lecteur BluRay ^^)_

=> http://www.materiel.net/panier.nt.h...6Mjp7aTowO3M6NToiNDEzNzkiO2k6MTtzOjE6IjEiO319

vs


----------



## polaroid62 (24 Décembre 2010)

http://www.pearc.de/

Pearc cesse la vente de son pearcstarter en core2duo mais une machine core i3 sortira en 2011 : 3,06GHz 4GB DD3 , 1,5TB de disque dur. Reste  à voir le prix .


----------



## LaurentR (22 Février 2011)

Ce qui me fait réfléchir à un Hackintosh même si je suis encore loin d'être décidé :

- J'ai un Macbook Pro 17 depuis presque 4 ans (modèle fin 2006). Il n'est donc plus sous garantie, même avec l'Apple Care que j'avais prise. Entre 2009 et 2010, la carte graphique a flanché 3 fois entraînant de ce fait le changement de la carte mère. Durant ce lapse de temps, j'ai du également changer le superdrive que je n'utilise pourtant que très rarement. Je me demande ce que je vais faire si mon ordinateur tombe encore en panne. Je n'ai pas les moyens d'en acheter un nouveau et les réparations de portables sont chères. 

- J'utilise le jeux Second Life et j'aimerai bien profiter de toutes ses possibilités sans attendre des années. Hors les Mac actuels sont tous livrés avec des cartes graphiques ATI dont les pilotes prennent mal en charge OpenGL et en tous cas pas le FBO (Frame Buffer Object) dont j'ai besoin. Il ne semble pas que AMD soit pressé de remédier à ce problème.

Tout ça fait que si je peux me monter un Hackintosh à coup modéré et sans trop de difficulté (j'utilisais Linux avant Mac et il m'est déjà arrivé de monter mon PC ), je me lancerai bien dans l'aventure.


----------



## Le docteur (22 Février 2011)

Personnellement, si je me rachète un PC, ce serait pour le mettre sous Seven (à la limite sur Ubuntu si je trouve une machine qui gère parfaitement les mises en veille)
La seule chose qui m'emmerde ce serait de racheter des logiciels...


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Février 2011)

J'avoue que si Seven n'est pas déplaisant, je suis bien trop attaché a la nature UNIX pour ne pas en avoir un sur ma machine.


----------



## _Trent_ (6 Juillet 2011)

Je ne suis absolument pas expert en la matière et n'ai switché que depuis un an sur Mac.
Néanmoins, j'ai quand même envie de donner mon avis 

Tout d'abord, je suis pour le "hackintoshage" et je pense moi-même m'y mettre. Beaucoup on fait remarqué qu'il n'y avait pas de machine intermédiaire entre mac mini et macPro (ceci dit je ne sais absolument pas ce que valent ces machines) et j'avoue que l'aspect évolutif fait cruellement défaut à la gamme d'ordinateur d'Apple. De plus, le hackintoshage pour une tour ok si on peut garder le design apple en recyclant une vieille tour mais pour les netbook.... C'est comme conduire une vieille R5 toute rouillée mais dans des sièges baquets en cuir véritables de vachette du Nouveau-Mexique... Ou alors à voir, peut-être une coque de vieux PPC??? mais à ma connaissance les laptops en général sont peu évolutifs :/

Sinon, je pense que c'est bien que Apple gagne des parts de marché. Mais vous, Macusers, avez-vous envie que le commun des mortels (utilisant uniquement windows) vienne "faire joujou" sur le territoire sacré de Mac si celui-ci venait à se démocratiser????  De plus, qui dit plus grande diffusion de l'OS dit aussi que les hackeurs vont de plus en plus se pencher sur ce système d'exploitation...

Cependant, au vu des protestations contre les prix pratiqués par Apple je concède que, certes c'est cher, mais faut quand même tenir compte de l'aspect Recherche et Développement. Il semble que l'avenir de l'informatique ne réside plus dans les technologies actuellement utilisées, alors si on veut pas se retrouver en l'an 2050 à jouer sur ordi où il y a encore un vieille écran en dur et un bon clavier avec trackpad et les composants électroniques n'en parlons même-pas.... A noter que Apple est quand même TRES innovant.


----------



## DarkMoineau (6 Juillet 2011)

A non je veux pas que les parts de marché s'inversent! je veux pas devoir utiliser un antivirus sur Mac 

Sinon, jouer en 2050 avec ceci 





ou cela




je suis pour. 
On est en 2011, et ma console préférée reste la bonne vieille Game Cube, et la Wii U me fait pas rêver. 
Quand a jouer sur iDevice, je le fais, ma GBA a été avantageusement remplacée par mon iPod, mais le mélange clavier+souris reste a mes yeux imbattable pour bien des styles de jeux. 

Pour finir: j'avoue que si je songe de plus en plus au combo MacBook Air/Pro (selon mes besoins de l'époque)+tour gaming, il y a de bonnes chances que cette tour ne soit pas un Hackintosh car... Utilisée uniquement pour jouer et vous avez vu la taille des jeux d'aujourd'hui? C'est tout simplement énorme ^^.


----------



## _Trent_ (6 Juillet 2011)

Et quand est-il des futures réalités augmentées??  plus besoin de souris ni de clavier ... tout par le cerveau et des capteurs un peu partout, notre corps est la manette du futur 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h30 ----------

Et pour rebondir sur ce que tu dis j'avoue que les bons vieux jeux on fait leur preuve (a fortiori les consoles aussi) god of war, diablo 2, warcraft, duke nukem ^^....


----------



## DarkMoineau (7 Juillet 2011)

La réalité augmenté? Les lunettes c'est chiant. 

Et ceci est un peu encombrant:




Non? 
^^


----------



## _Trent_ (7 Juillet 2011)

laissons libre cours à notre imagination!!!!
Et si on inventait un annihilateur de gravité??? on aurait l'impression de courir mais en fait... on resterait sur place!!! 
Au vu de certaines nouvelles technologies, je ne suis même pas sur que des lunettes seront utilisées dans le futur :/


----------



## DarkMoineau (7 Juillet 2011)

Bah pour ça que je montrais une solution sans lunette,  encore supérieure a Kinect, mais un peu encombrante par contre ^^.

Bref, quoiqu'il en soit, faire des contrôleurs de jeux innovants c'est bien, faire des bons jeux c'est mieux...


----------



## _Trent_ (7 Juillet 2011)

Parfaitement d'accord. Je me sens plus immergé en jouant au démineur sous windows... que faire du fitness sur wii....


----------



## DarkMoineau (7 Juillet 2011)

Boarf je préfère quand même le bowling sur Wii que le démineur  

Bref.

On s'éloigne du sujet non?


----------



## johnlocke2342 (14 Juillet 2011)

Pour ma part, c'était un délire de geek pour compléter mon MacBook blanc début 2008. Je me suis baladé sur les forums spécialisés et me suis construit un hackintosh core i3 bien plus véloce que mon Mac vieillissant. Et c'est devenu ma machine principale tournant comme un charme sous Snow Leopard puis sous Lion GM (je n'achèterai de toutes façons pas Lion à sa sortie vu que je viens de me commander un MBP 13 pouces pour la mobilité).


----------



## ipofil (22 Mai 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour ma part, j'ai commencé en 2006 avec un iMac 24".

Après 4 ans de Linux, je voulais revenir à un vrai OS Desktop.
Et avoir essayé tous les windows jusqu'à Windows XP.

Me voilà donc en 2010, je revends mon iMac après 4 ans de bon et loyaux services.
Mais le pauvre commence à s'essouffler ...

Je remonte un PC dans l'idée de faire un hackintosh mais je manque de préparation. Je me rabat sur Ubuntu pendant quelques mois mais je ne renonce pas au hack ... je cherche, je fais évoluer mon PC et je suis prêt.
Ce sera une iAtkos Leopard, quelques installations plus tard je suis de nouveau sur MAC !!!
J’apprécie le fait d'avoir monté pour beaucoup moins cher quelquechose de beaucoup plus performant.
Jusqu’à présent, j'ai évolué avec la même base (CM+CPU) en réinstallant l'OS à chaque fois qu'un nouveau Osx sortait ...
Mais aujourd'hui, je suis las ... Je ne vois pas la vision d'Apple. Tous les logiciels de la suite iCreative ont été supprimé du catalogue ... une cata !
Je suis sur le point de repasser sur Windows. Microsoft a fait d'énorme progrès, même si Windows 8 était une erreur.
Pour des raisons professionnelle j'avais quand même un Windows 7 qui tournait pas loin ...
Voilà l'aventure Mac est pour moi terminée, j'ai passé de très bon moment ... Apple ne me rend plus les services attendus ...
Je reviendrais peut-être un jour ... Steve ils sont devenus fous !
Bonne continuation à tous ...


----------



## Karamazow (23 Mai 2016)

ipofil a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Pour ma part, j'ai commencé en 2006 avec un iMac 24".
> 
> ...



Hé bé, c'est ce qui s'appelle du déterrage de topic !


----------



## Locke (23 Mai 2016)

ipofil a dit:


> Je reviendrais peut-être un jour ... Steve ils sont devenus fous !
> Bonne continuation à tous ...


Une inscription, juste pour ça.


----------



## bompi (23 Mai 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Une inscription, juste pour ça.


Et pour finir par l'inévitable invocation de St Jobs, le saint qui permet de s'abstenir de réfléchir.
Navrant.


----------



## melaure (23 Mai 2016)

D'un autre coté je le comprend un peu, difficile d'avoir envie d'acheter un iMac ...


----------



## bompi (23 Mai 2016)

melaure a dit:


> D'un autre coté je le comprend un peu, difficile d'avoir envie d'acheter un iMac ...


Assurément (et même autre chose qu'un iMac), mais faut-il _nécessairement_ en appeler aux mânes de feu Stevie ? Ces incantations sont aussi nulles que lassantes.

Pour ma part, ces dernières années je me suis cantonné à des portables et j'ai donc un peu regardé la hackintoshabilité des portables genre ultrabooks et je n'ai pas été convaincu. J'aime autant repasser à quelque bonne distribution Linux.


----------



## melaure (23 Mai 2016)

Oui mais ça s'améliore chaque année, parce les portables PC s'améliorent beaucoup aussi, regarde les tout derniers Asus, HP, certains Lenovo ... ils ne leur manque qu'OS X (et parfois un trackpad centré) ! Croisons les doigts pour que ce soit nickel en Hack le jour où on en aura besoin ...


----------



## bompi (23 Mai 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Oui mais ça s'améliore chaque année, parce les portables PC s'améliorent beaucoup aussi, regarde les tout derniers Asus, HP, certains Lenovo ... ils ne leur manque qu'OS X (et parfois un trackpad centré) ! Croisons les doigts pour que ce soit nickel en Hack le jour où on en aura besoin ...


Ce n'est pas tant la qualité des ultrabooks que je voulais pointer (ils sont plus ou moins jolis mais certains offrent de bonnes configurations) que la difficulté d'avoir un système OS X pleinement fonctionnel dessus.
Un peu comme avec Linux, mais en plus difficile, finalement.


----------



## Locke (23 Mai 2016)

bompi a dit:


> que la difficulté d'avoir un système OS X pleinement fonctionnel dessus.


C'est surtout sur ce point que ça coince, c'est un vrai parcours du combattant et il faut sacrément bidouiller pour avoir une version stable avec un point d'interrogation : la future MAJ ne fera t'elle pas tout capoter ?

Par le passé, j'avais réussi à avoir Snow Leopard sur mon PC uniquement que dans un disque USB et ça marchait très bien. Il fallait bien bidouiller, mais beaucoup moins que maintenant.


----------



## melaure (23 Mai 2016)

Il faut lire l'actu de tonymacx86. Il y a quand même quelques modèles qui ne demandent pas trop de bidouilles.


----------



## Locke (23 Mai 2016)

Le problème est quand même la stabilité dans le temps.


----------



## polyzargone (23 Mai 2016)

Locke a dit:


> C'est surtout sur ce point que ça coince, c'est un vrai parcours du combattant et il faut sacrément bidouiller pour avoir une version stable avec un point d'interrogation : la future MAJ ne fera t'elle pas tout capoter ?



Nan, elle fera pas tout capoter… C'est fini cette époque. Par exemple, j'ai installé toutes les bêtas d'El Capitan (et avant, celles de Yosemite) sur tout un tas de configurations (Desktop & Laptop) et c'est aussi stable que sur un Mac (bugs inclus donc ). J'ai évidemment une sauvegarde Time Machine au cas où (mais qui n'en a pas ?) mais je ne m'en suis jamais servi pour récupérer d'une MÀJ foireuse…

Avec un bootloader comme Clover (même si Chameleon fait de la résistance et fonctionne toujours aussi bien), il n'y a pas plus de problèmes que sur les Mac. Évidemment, il y a toujours des cas particuliers mais ces histoires de MÀJ, c'est clairement du passé.



Locke a dit:


> Par le passé, j'avais réussi à avoir Snow Leopard sur mon PC uniquement que dans un disque USB et ça marchait très bien. Il fallait bien bidouiller, mais beaucoup moins que maintenant.



Faux… Aujourd'hui avec du matos plus ou moins récent - *et* *si on prend garde à choisir les bons composants* - c'est beaucoup plus simple qu'avec Snow Leopard où il fallait sérieusement bidouiller pour le coup. Entre les kernels patchés, les kexts trafiqués qui sautaient entre deux MÀJ, les autres qui devaient être en 32 et/ou 64 Bits, les kexts de versions précédentes qui devaient être réutilisés sans parler des CG non reconnues… Snow Leopard était une plaie (sur Hackintosh). La "légende" des MÀJ foireuses, elle vient principalement de là.

Par ailleurs, la scène Hackintosh a énormément grossie et surtout progressé depuis cette époque et maintenant, il y a peu de cas où il faut vraiment mettre les mains dans le cambouis. Après et si nécessaire, il existe de tonnes de tutos un peu partout pour pratiquement tous les cas de figure.

Non, aujourd'hui la principale difficulté pour monter un Hackintosh c'est d'avoir le temps et la motivation pour simplement *se renseigner*. Et pour info, il n'y a pas que TonyMacx86 pour ça…

Mais qu'on se comprenne bien : je ne dis pas que c'est devenu super simple et que ça fonctionne à tous les coups pour tout le monde !

Et si on est pas prêt à s'y consacrer un minimum, effectivement le Hackintosh est une fausse bonne idée .

Quant aux laptops, c'est possible d'avoir une configuration stable et 100% fonctionnelle  :


----------



## melaure (23 Mai 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Le problème est quand même la stabilité dans le temps.



D'un autre coté pourquoi courir après chaque OS. Perso je trouve idiot de sortir un OS par an qui apporte rien, ça sert à nada. Donc quand on fait un Hack, on le fait pour la dernier version finalisée d'OS X et on le garde quelques années


----------



## polyzargone (23 Mai 2016)

melaure a dit:


> D'un autre coté pourquoi courir après chaque OS. Perso je trouve idiot de sortir un OS par an qui apporte rien, ça sert à nada. Donc quand on fait un Hack, on le fait pour la dernier version finalisée d'OS X et on le garde quelques années



Et donc on le condamne à ne plus évoluer ? C'est ballot pour un Hackintosh dont c'est l'un des principaux intérêts .

Parce qu'en raisonnant ainsi, tu te prives des dernières CG par exemple. Une GTX 980 ne fonctionnera jamais sur Snow Leopard, Lion ou Moutain Lion par exemple. Tout simplement parce que les webdrivers d'NVIDIA dont elle a obligatoirement besoin ne sont disponibles qu'à partir de Mavericks.

J'ai pris l'exemple d'une GTX 980 mais ça vaut aussi pour d'anciennes cartes que ce soit chez AMD ou NVIDIA d'ailleurs.

Changer d'OS, c'est pas juste changer l'UI et MÀJ iTunes & co… Dire que ça n'apporte rien, c'est un peu court . Il y a d'autres aspects moins visibles mais néanmoins importants comme le support de nouveaux périphériques/technologies, etc.

Et c'est pareil pour tous les OS. Que ce soit formalisé une fois par an chez Apple ne doit pas faire oublier que Windows ou Linux sont constamment MÀJ eux aussi. Simplement, c'est moins "voyant" (et encore, depuis Windows 10 seulement côté MS si on met de côté le lancement).


----------



## polyzargone (23 Mai 2016)

Ah, au fait, j'ai fait la MÀJ 10.11.6 tout à l'heure :




Tout va bien


----------



## Locke (24 Mai 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Nan, elle fera pas tout capoter… C'est fini cette époque. Par exemple, j'ai installé toutes les bêtas d'El Capitan (et avant, celles de Yosemite) sur tout un tas de configurations (Desktop & Laptop) et c'est aussi stable que sur un Mac (bugs inclus donc ). J'ai évidemment une sauvegarde Time Machine au cas où (mais qui n'en a pas ?) mais je ne m'en suis jamais servi pour récupérer d'une MÀJ foireuse…


C'est bon à savoir. 


polyzargone a dit:


> Ah, au fait, j'ai fait la MÀJ 10.11.6 tout à l'heure :


Tiens puisque tu bidouilles pas mal, quel serait le type de matériel adapté pour faire un hackintosh avec un barbone, par exemple avec ce type... http://www.barebone.fr ...c'est-à-dire comme un Mac mini avec une très bonne puissance pour faire de la 3D ?

A ce jour, je n'ai pas trouvé quelque chose qui tienne la route, j'avoue ne pas avoir cherché bien longtemps. Dans le monde PC, ce qui me dérange c'est le volume du boitier pris sur un bureau.


----------



## Karamazow (24 Mai 2016)

Locke a dit:
			
		

> Tiens puisque tu bidouilles pas mal, quel serait le type de matériel adapté pour faire un hackintosh avec un barbone, par exemple avec ce type... http://www.barebone.fr ...c'est-à-dire comme un Mac mini avec une très bonne puissance pour faire de la 3D ?
> 
> A ce jour, je n'ai pas trouvé quelque chose qui tienne la route, j'avoue ne pas avoir cherché bien longtemps. Dans le monde PC, ce qui me dérange c'est le volume du boitier pris sur un bureau.



Super la poursuite de ce fil !

Je suis également intéressé par ce projet, pour à terme remplacer mon Mac Mini '09.

Je souhaite également conserver le même format compact que mon MacMini, avec comme objectif complémentaire d'avoir une machine aussi silencieuse ! 

A votre avis, est-ce possible de concilier ces objectifs tout en ayant une carte graphique correcte ?

Merci pour vos avis et conseils de configuration ! 

Kara


----------



## melaure (24 Mai 2016)

Polyzargone, oui ce n'est pas ne pas évoluer, mais ne pas non plus avoir besoin du dernier OS. Sur mes Macs je n'ai pas El Capitan, ni Yosemite, et je m'en porte très bien !!!

Si je n'ai pas envie d'avoir les derniers OS sur mes Macs, c'est pas pour faire la course sur Hackintosh. Je ne suis pas un bêta testeur Apple, ils n'ont qu'a payé des gens pour sortir des produits fini, et oui j'affirme que sortir un OS tous les ans ça n'apporte pas grand chose. La question des drivers graphique est un peu bidon car ça ne devrait pas être lié à l'OS. Que je sache les GTX980 sont très bien gérées sur Seven !!!


----------



## polyzargone (24 Mai 2016)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bon à savoir.
> Tiens puisque tu bidouilles pas mal, quel serait le type de matériel adapté pour faire un hackintosh avec un barbone, par exemple avec ce type... http://www.barebone.fr ...c'est-à-dire comme un Mac mini avec une très bonne puissance pour faire de la 3D ?



Il y a les NUC Intel. Les plus récents sont des Skylake et il me semble qu'on en trouve dans les 300/400 € (hors RAM et SSD/HDD).

Dans la génération Haswell, tu as ce modèle par exemple (et toute la procédure pour te lancer - en français !).

Après, le problème dans ta demande c'est que tu souhaites avoir l'équivalent d'un Mac mini avec "une très bonne puissance pour faire de la 3D". Pour avoir ça, il restera toujours le problème d'utiliser une CG additionnelle, la taille du boîtier ainsi que la ventilation de tout le bazar. Pour ça, il faudrait plutôt se tourner vers ça. Mais là, on s'éloigne énormément de la taille d'un Mac mini.

Sinon, pour ceux qui aiment vraiment la bidouille, il y a également ça .



Karamazow a dit:


> A votre avis, est-ce possible de concilier ces objectifs tout en ayant une carte graphique correcte ?



C'est le même problème . Tout dépend de ce que tu entends par "carte graphique correcte". Cependant, les IGPU Intel sont en net progrès donc si tu ne souhaite pas te monter une config de hardcore gamer, ils pourraient suffire.



melaure a dit:


> Polyzargone, oui ce n'est pas ne pas évoluer, mais ne pas non plus avoir besoin du dernier OS. Sur mes Macs je n'ai pas El Capitan, ni Yosemite, et je m'en porte très bien !!!



Mais ça ne pose aucun problème. Je ne suis pas en train de te dire qu'il FAUT utiliser le dernier OS. Si ceux que tu utilises te convienne et bien tant mieux  !

Mais moi, je te parle de Hackintosh.

Sur tes Mac, tu n'as pas à te poser de question : ça marche ou ça marche pas. Sur un Hackintosh, c'est pas parce qu'Apple ne l'a pas prévu ou ne le supporte pas officiellement qu'un périphérique ou autre ne fonctionne pas. Et là, c'est une simple question de logique : nouvel OS = support de nouveaux matériels/technologies = possibilités de hacker.



melaure a dit:


> Si je n'ai pas envie d'avoir les derniers OS sur mes Macs, c'est pas pour faire la course sur Hackintosh. Je ne suis pas un bêta testeur Apple, ils n'ont qu'a payé des gens pour sortir des produits fini, et oui j'affirme que sortir un OS tous les ans ça n'apporte pas grand chose.



Qui a parlé de course ? On peut tout à fait s'en tenir aux MÀJ officielles et basta ! On peut tout aussi bien resté sur la version qu'on veut ad vitam æternam.

Simplement, il faut garder à l'esprit que si on veut faire évoluer son Hackintosh, et je répète que c'est quand même l'un de ses principaux intérêts, il faut se faire à l'idée qu'adopter une nouvelle version peut s'avérer obligatoire.

J'ajoute, et ce n'est pas une critique, que la communauté Hackintosh est beaucoup moins rétive à l'idée de changer d'OS. Au contraire, il y a bien plus d'excitation dans cette communauté lors des WWDC que sur les sites 100% Mac. Parce qu'un nouvel OS, c'est à chaque fois un nouveau défi (El Capitan avec son SIP et sa gestion de l'USB ne nous a pas déçu de ce point de vue).



melaure a dit:


> La question des drivers graphique est un peu bidon car ça ne devrait pas être lié à l'OS. Que je sache les GTX980 sont très bien gérées sur Seven !!!



Ben va dire ça à Apple ! Pas à moi . S'ils ont décidés de se passer n'NVIDIA, c'est pas ma faute.

Cela étant dit, NVIDIA fournit les pilotes nécessaires sous OS X donc on ne peut pas vraiment dire que les GTX 980 ne sont pas gérées .


----------



## Locke (24 Mai 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Il y a les NUC Intel. Les plus récents sont des Skylake et il me semble qu'on en trouve dans les 300/400 € (hors RAM et SSD/HDD).
> 
> Dans la génération Haswell, tu as ce modèle par exemple (et toute la procédure pour te lancer - en français !).
> 
> Après, le problème dans ta demande c'est que tu souhaites avoir l'équivalent d'un Mac mini avec "une très bonne puissance pour faire de la 3D". Pour avoir ça, il restera toujours le problème d'utiliser une CG additionnelle, la taille du boitier ainsi que la ventilation de tout le bazar. Pour ça, il faudrait plutôt se tourner vers ça. Mais là, on s'éloigne énormément de la taille d'un Mac min


C'est bon à savoir, merci des informations, mais ce n'est pas encore ça pour faire de la 3D.


----------



## polyzargone (24 Mai 2016)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bon à savoir, merci des informations, mais ce n'est pas encore ça pour faire de la 3D.



Si tu vas un peu plus loin dans le lien que j'ai donné, tu verras qu'une solution (via eGPU) pour palier à ce problème est potentiellement envisageable .

Sinon effectivement, pour de la 3D il faudra se tourner vers du plus costaud. Cela dit, une tour est probablement beaucoup plus simple à monter/faire évoluer et à "hackintoshiser" qu'un NUC ou un barebone.

Et pour le boîtier, un peu de bricolage et on peut utiliser celui d'un MacPro .


----------



## Locke (24 Mai 2016)

J'ai été un très grand bricoleur et les tours PC je connais très bien. Mon problème maintenant est que je me refuse à voir une tour sur mon bureau.


----------



## VanZoo (18 Juin 2016)

Si Adobe adopte Metal comme promis, nous n'aurons plus besoin d'N'Vidia/CUDA
Si Apple ouvre les futurs ports TB3 à des GPU externes alors le Mac redeviendra évolutif. 
Il restera toujours cher mais deux points auront, pour moi tout du moins, été résolus et le Hackintosh devrait perdre de son intérêt


----------



## melaure (22 Juin 2016)

VanZoo a dit:


> Si Adobe adopte Metal comme promis, nous n'aurons plus besoin d'N'Vidia/CUDA
> Si Apple ouvre les futurs ports TB3 à des GPU externes alors le Mac redeviendra évolutif.
> Il restera toujours cher mais deux points auront, pour moi tout du moins, été résolus et le Hackintosh devrait perdre de son intérêt



Ca dépend si Apple le fait vraiment et dans quelles conditions. Si c'est une gestion proprio qui va faire des solutions externes à des prix déments, ça va être chaud ...


----------



## fljagd (19 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,
Pour ma part Apple prônait "think different"
Seul l'os entre dans cette catégorie, tout le reste n'est que marketing
En conséquence le Hackintosh à toute sa place face à cette maxime, surtout pour les machines pro, il n'ya qu'a se pencher sur l'évolutivité.


----------

